# Jennifer's Body (2009)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey gang -

As we talked about a couple of Hauntcast episodes ago, *Jennifer's Body* is coming!

Starring the lovely, overexposed and soon to be banned from mens' mags for a day Megan Fox, the film revolves around "a cheerleader who is possessed by a demon and starts feeding off the boys in a Minnesota farming town. Her 'plain Jane' best friend must kill her, then escape from a correctional facility to go after the Satan-worshiping rock band responsible for the transformation."

Look for this flick at a theater near you on September 18th.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1131734/

http://www.fangoria.com/home/news/9...ifers-body-cover-story-from-fangoria-286.html

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16700

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16687


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I've seen the trailers and it looks like it could be worth a watch.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The chalk board says it all


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I am so gonna see this.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MTV has up an "exclusive" clip of the flick - check it out:

http://www.mtv.com/videos/movies/434391/jennifers-body-exclusive-clip.jhtml


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I was excited at first to see this. Then unfortunately... I saw a behind-the-scenes segment with interviews. And well, they're basically taking this movie seriously as a story about friendship and determination. How much more deluded could the director of a film called "Jennifer's Body" - with posters of a busty, short-skirted tramp - be?

Equally discouraging is the fact that Adam Brody (_The O.C._) is anywhere _near_ this film. It's basically a sign of how far this movie is going to go (not very). It'll be quasi-stylish. Lots of hip dialogue. Big explosions. CGI. Actors showing-off, childish sex jokes. And something about that little blonde girl's involvement in the story just screams: _The In-Crowd_ Part 2. Or, that character name... "Needy." 

Also, I feel obliged to mention, I'm 100% sure this movie's title was influenced (stolen) from the Hole song: 



 .

(I didn't try to post this as a video, this thing won't let me post a link- it keeps EMBEDDING over and over again, no matter how I put the link up)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was considering viewing this one like I did Halloween 2...chicken nachos and buzzed on red wine not caring if it isn't all that good. Sad isn't it?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I feel like it is almost a Dark Comedy of sorts. Doesn't sound or look very serious and I hope it isn't.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I guess people will probably receive this the same way they did with _Juno_. Some people liked it (though I doubt that many people will call it their favorite movie) and many people didn't.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I just saw it.
It isn't a dark comedy...it really isn't entirely a slasher movie either. 

Diablo Cody must be a fan of HOLE because there was a HOLE song playing towards the end of the movie.

At least I wasn't bored like I was during Halloween 2.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Heck i just want to see Jennifers body.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm sure she'll be in Maxim just hold your horses...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

haha...hahaha....what a stupid movie. ive seen it 3 times and every time i laugh harder not cuz it funny but its so stupid. the ladies are nice to look at though


----------

